# pop-up help on HTML forms



## lightnb (Jun 16, 2002)

you know on some sites, where theres the little question mark picture by some of the fields on a form, and when you click it, it brings up a small popup window that gives help, or clarifycation etc?

I want to add one of those to my form. how does it work? java? or is it just a link to a new window thats a pre-determined size?

thanks,

Nick


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

How about something like this?

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex16/showhint.htm


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

I found this a while ago it might help:

Put this in the page around the image where you want the popup to show:

```
<a href="link if you want one" onmouseover="return escape('your html formatted text')"><!-- image here --></a>
```
then put this at the bottom of your page (MUST BE THE LAST THING BEFORE THE TAG):

```
<script type="text/JavaScript" src="popup.js"></script>
```
then download the attched file and unzip it. upload the popup.js file to the same directory as the page with the above code in, OR alter the code imediately above this to suit your dir structure.

Harry


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

Making a small window is probably the easiest. If you want it to look a particular way you can use a div tag and javascript to make a little table show. You might also try a floating box.


----------

